# Legal to keep dart frogs in CT?



## jumpers123 (Feb 6, 2009)

Would anyone know? I think they maybe but I don't know...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/33637-pertaining-laws-about-dart-frogs.html


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Im pretty sure that in CT it is illegal to have darts, but not really enforced.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had a thread about this earlier.

"potentially dangerous animals" are illegal in CT. So it's open to argument.  Are they potentially dangerous? Not in my opinion - but it only takes one politician to ruin that.  We can sit here and scream, "THEY AREN'T POISONOUS!!!" till we are blue in the face. We know they aren't. Scientists know they aren't. But it only takes one jerk who's got something to prove.

As said already tho - it's not enforced... And unless you have a tremendous breeding operation going on - nobody's going to bother you. Just don't try and sell 'em! 

...Oh - and imagine the red tape they'd need to get thru to come INTO YOUR HOUSE to locate and remove your "Potentially Dangerous" animal.  Some people on here would disagree - and they are also potentially correct... But I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I live in CT and have had my darts for years.
Don`t let them being illegal stop you. There are plenty of reptile shows in and around New England where you can get frogs, also check out the sponsors. I`ts a b/s law anyway.
Shoot me a pm if there is anything I can do.

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Often, the animal laws and statutes are vague and hard to understand (Really??? How odd!!).

Check the pets stores and any animal shows in your state, CT in this case....

If they are not selling dart frogs,there is probably a legality reason why they are not.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Often, the animal laws and statutes are vague and hard to understand (Really??? How odd!!).
> 
> Check the pets stores and any animal shows in your state, CT in this case....
> 
> If they are not selling dart frogs,there is probably a legality reason why they are not.


Dart frogs are not sold in pet stores in CT, and there are no animal shows in this lame ass state!!

John


----------



## jumpers123 (Feb 6, 2009)

But they are legal in NY right? Had anyone really have had theirs taken away? I know someone who owns a pet store that has them. I don't know if he would give me any...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

.....and this would expain why *Hamburg PA* is such a hit with it's "Reptile" show right now.....venomous, turtles under 4", dart frogs, any and all manner and type of wild caught critters too.

Hamburg = the Switzerland of the East coast for herps.

But who knows for how long......


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You can buy dart frogs in just about every state on the east coast except CT.
I actually bought mine from the White Plains reptile shows.
I can go to a reptile pet store down the street from me and buy a python big enough to swallow my kid, but not a dart frog!
Go figure.
Where in CT are you from?

John


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> ...Oh - and imagine the red tape they'd need to get thru to come INTO YOUR HOUSE to locate and remove your "Potentially Dangerous" animal.  Some people on here would disagree - and they are also potentially correct... But I wouldn't worry about it.


Haha, obviously you're not in MA. MassWildlife has entered houses with armed guards to confiscate everything from zebras to nile crocodiles to cobras. I got to go to a lecture by one of the heads at my local herp society.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> You can buy dart frogs in just about every state on the east coast except CT.
> I actually bought mine from the White Plains reptile shows.
> I can go to a reptile pet store down the street from me and buy a python big enough to swallow my kid, but not a dart frog!
> Go figure.
> ...


CT your not alone! pet stores in ME can't carry them either


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow...someone should make up a map that shows the state by state laws.

There are long lines at all the gun stores because people are scared that the new administration will soon start all the anti gun retoric again

But

I'm scared of all the anti exotic animal bills being floated. 

Gun lobbyists are many, wealthy and strong. Exotic animals and pet owners lobbyists are....well......uh......not so strong.

It MAY just be time to start panic buying all those Pums you had your eye on...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

basshummper said:


> CT your not alone! pet stores in ME can't carry them either


Bummer, didn`t know that.
You guy`s do have the best lobster`s!!

John


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

You all do understand buy posting a question like this in the first place you are opening up yourself to be a target...its places like this that allot of people get caught. Your better off keeping your mouth shut.
Brian


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Brian Ferriera said:


> You all do understand buy posting a question like this in the first place you are opening up yourself to be a target...its places like this that allot of people get caught. Your better off keeping your mouth shut.
> Brian


I`m not that paranoid-
If I had 20 viv`s and was selling and breeding, Then maybe.

John


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Brian Ferriera said:


> You all do understand buy posting a question like this in the first place you are opening up yourself to be a target...its places like this that allot of people get caught. Your better off keeping your mouth shut.
> Brian


My thoughts exactly. Openly discussing the illegal ownership, transport, collection, or release of any wild or exotic animal on a public forum only serves as ammunition for the animal activists seeking to take these privileges from us. IP addresses are most likely tracked on this board and in the event of an investigation, Kyle would possibly have little recourse but to comply with official requests for information. While your real name is anonymous to the other users of this board, the internet is anything but an anonymous place. Your ISP has logs of all of the IP addresses your service occupies and date stamps of the time periods that they were assigned to you. So unless you're using onion routing and bogus email accounts on a consistent basis (even that's not fool-proof) you'd be best to keep these discussions to PM's and emails. Better yet - just obey your federal, state and local laws. Join the mailing lists of one of the organizations fighting for your rights (PIJAC, USARK, etc) - and support them - contact the public officials they refer you to and make your voice heard!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

melas said:


> My thoughts exactly. Openly discussing the illegal ownership, transport, collection, or release of any wild or exotic animal on a public forum only serves as ammunition for the animal activists seeking to take these privileges from us. IP addresses are most likely tracked on this board and in the event of an investigation, Kyle would possibly have little recourse but to comply with official requests for information. While your real name is anonymous to the other users of this board, the internet is anything but an anonymous place. Your ISP has logs of all of the IP addresses your service occupies and date stamps of the time periods that they were assigned to you. So unless you're using onion routing and bogus email accounts on a consistent basis (even that's not fool-proof) you'd be best to keep these discussions to PM's and emails. Better yet - just obey your federal, state and local laws. Join the mailing lists of one of the organizations fighting for your rights (PIJAC, USARK, etc) - and support them - contact the public officials they refer you to and make your voice heard!


Yeah, I guess your right, I was just venting my frustration!

John


----------



## Patricia1234 (May 1, 2012)

Di the bill pass? Can I have PDF in CT or just not sell them in CT?


----------

